# VPACE Max 20 vs. Commencal Ramones 16 vs. Mondraker Leader 16 (Big Wheels Matter?)



## gerison (5. Oktober 2021)

Liebe Gemeinde!

Ich möchte die Frage, ob das nächste Rad für meine Kids ein Ramones 16 (Singlespeed), eine Leader 16 (Schaltung) oder ein VPACE MAX 20 (Schaltung) werden soll, in die Runde werfen.

Sie begannen mit einem Puky 10, dann Ramones 12 und seitdem paralell ein Specialized Hotrock 12 und Ramones 14.

Beide Kids sind mittlerweile gleich groß. das Hotrock ist bereits ausrangiert. Hydraulische Bremsen können sie ohne Probleme bedienen.

Hier die Bikes:
Ramones
Leader
MAX

01. Innenbeinlänge? k.A.
02. Größe? Ich werde bei ca 105 bis 110 cm wechseln.
03. Alter? Dann 3 1/2 und 4 3/4 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Beide können Fahren seitdem sie 2 Jahre alt sind und können auch im Stehen fahren und treten.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? Schaun wir mal.
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Ja
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Sofern erforderlich; Ich schraub gerne.
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Hätte ich.
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Alles incl. Steil und Wald, Loose over Hard, Wurzeln...

Ich habe mir grundsätzlich schon viele Gedanken dazu gemacht. Möchte aber dazu vorweg noch nicht all zu viel schreiben, weil ich auf euren ungefilterten Input hoffe.

Mein Denkansatz aber:
Das Rad muss vor allem bergab funktionieren und ein gutes Handling haben. Die Kinder sollen spielerisch eine Freude haben. Ob hier "Länge läuft" relevant sein kann: Ich weiß es (noch) nicht.

Gemäß meinen Wissensstand über Trainingslehre bei Kids, sind Ausdauerfragen bei Kindern bis 10 Jahren nicht relevant. Technik kann man aber bereits entwickeln. Ist in der Folge Gewicht nicht so relevant? Touren gehen eh nicht und ob das Kind ob des Gewichtes des Rades nach 50m bergauf zum Stillstand kommt oder nach 150m, weil es nicht mehr kann, wäre defakto kein kaufentscheidender Vorteil.

Die drei Räder im Vorschlag werden wohl so um 1kg auseinanderliegen.
Schaltung? In der Ebene vielleicht für 3 1/2 jährigen bewältigbar? Habe dazu keien Erfahrung. Ich denke wohl nicht.

Die Kids sind talentiert und fahren brutal gerne mit großer Freude.  Ich will daher ihre Freude mit dem nächsten Radkauf nicht abstechen.

Also: Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für euren Input.

Lg
Gerison


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du jenseits der 1,05 wechseln willst 20"! Da wird das 16" sonst nach 3 Monaten zu klein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (5. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn du jenseits der 1,05 wechseln willst 20"! Da wird das 16" sonst nach 3 Monaten zu klein sein.


Das war auch ein Grund meines postings.

Ramones 14: 95-110cm
Ramones 16: 105-120cm
Ramones 20: ab 115cm.

Dass die Größenangaben von den Ramones ganz gut passen, weiß ich aus meiner Erfahrung mit den 12er.

Das 20" VPACE soll ab 105cm funktionieren (die arbeiten auch mit dem "29er Konzept").

Das Leader 16 hat die weiteste Range: 95-120cm

Würde ich bei Commencal bleiben, würde ich (jetzt rein rechnerisch) bei 107,5cm  zu 16" wechseln und bei 117,5cm auf 20" und hätte ein gutes Gefühl dabei. 10cm Wachstum im Jahr sind normal nehme ich an. Deshalb wird der Nutzen hier nicht bei 3 Monaten sondern bei einem Jahr liegen. Das wär für mich ok.
Dafür haben die Kids immer ein Rad, dass sie gut handhaben können.

Das Gleiche gilt bei Mondraker. Da steige ich quasi in der Mitte des vorgeschlagenen Rahmens ein und kann auch bis 120cm gehen und dann wechseln.

Bei 20" bei ein Körpergröße von 105, hab ich das Gefühlt, dass das Radl eher mit dem Kind fährt, als umgekehrt... Aber vielleicht weiß hier jemand mehr dazu... wie gesagt, das die Kinder das Rad leicht handhaben können ist für mich der wohl wichtigste Punkt.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hast ne PN


----------



## Binem (5. Oktober 2021)

Meine Erfahrung : mit fast 5 waren meine Kinder bereit für eine Schaltung , mit 3,5 Jahren..eher nein, 
ich würde ein 20er ( auch Pyro 20s oder Kubike) und ein kleineres wählen, evt  auch ein Frog oder Isla .
8 Kg mit 3,5 Jahren finde ich echt viel


----------



## Ani (5. Oktober 2021)

Unserer Erfahrung nach sind die von Vpace angegeben 105 cm in Ordnung, also keine “für akrobatische Kinder geht es irgendwie“ Angabe. Ich würde da mit einem Umstieg nicht sehr viel länger warten.
Ob für einen 3,5 Jährigen ein Rad mit Schaltwerk schon in Frage kommt ist aber so eine Sache, gar nicht nur von der Bedienung her, sondern jüngere Kinder legen ihr Rad ja nicht immer so gewissenhaft hin etc, da scheppert es auch schon mal. Das mag das Schaltwerk natürlich nicht so gerne....


----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2021)

Wir hatten auf dem 20" die GX DH mit 7 Gängen montiert. Das war ansich gut geeignet.

Das Rad sollte passen, wenn es zu gross ist wachsen die zwar rein aber es ist unhandlich und der Lerneffekt ist halt gering bis gar nicht, da hat ein zu kleines Rad Vorteile.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> da hat ein zu kleines Rad Vorteile.


Ja es ist instabiler rollt schlechter über Hindernisse (Wurzeln), die Kids kommen nicht so gut den anderen hinter her, und verlieren die Lust .. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## gerison (6. Oktober 2021)

"Reinwachsen" ist für mich auch die falsche Strategie.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja es ist instabiler rollt schlechter über Hindernisse (Wurzeln), die Kids kommen nicht so gut den anderen hinter her, und verlieren die Lust .


Von Touren mit anderen sind wir ohnehin noch weit weg. Das sind eher Ausfahrten, bei denen Beeren, Pilze oder Monster gesucht werden. Wir fahren maximal als Famile zu viert. Die Kids geben den Pace vor. Wenn es bergauf geht, nutzen wir gerne Kidreels (die kann man easy während des Fahrens loslassen und auch sofort wieder in die Hand nehmen) - das ist vor allem bei coupierten Strecken ideal.

Auch nächtes Jahr wird sich unser Aktionsradius nicht wesentlich erhöhen. Am liebsten fahren meine beiden Pumptracks und Trails (grün) in Verbindung mit Gondel; wobei eine Fahrt reicht. In der Regel lagen die Strecken zwischen 3 und 6km.

Mir ist es wichtig, dass sich die Kids im Bike bewegen können. Bei zu langen Bikes oder solchen mit zu hoher Front (Woom z.B.) bekommen auch die Kleinen keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad und können bei einem Roller (z.B. Pumptrack) den Körper nicht über das Bike bringen oder können nur schlecht im Stehen fahren. Die Physik nimmt auf die Körpergröße da keine Rücksicht. Die Kids sollen sich am Bike intutiv bewegen können und nicht durch die Geo eingeschränkt werden.

Das mit dem Überrollverhalten wird sicher stimmen. Die Strecken, die wir fahren, sind definitv "Handverlesen". Gibt es Strecken mit Wurzeln, dann haben diese Strecken auch ein entsprechendes Gefälle.
Allerdings sind auf allen Ramones 2,25" VeeTires verbaut, die man bei dem Gewicht der Kids mit unter 0,5 bar fahren kann. Die Räder gehen dann über die Wurzeln wie Butter.

Die geringe Reifenbreite bei Frog, Islabikes udgl. ist der Grund, warum ich diese Bikes nicht erwähnt habe.


----------



## gerison (6. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig in der Nähe von IBK ein MAX zum Testen. Das Problem ist, dass das Bike nächstes Jahr, wenn ich es wohl brauchen würde, nicht mehr verfügbar sein wird und die Katze im Sack, möchte ich auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja es ist instabiler rollt schlechter über Hindernisse (Wurzeln), die Kids kommen nicht so gut den anderen hinter her, und verlieren die Lust .. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Ich weiss nicht was du hiermit sagen willst, und ich gebe dir recht das bei einem kleineren rad nicht alles besser ist, und auch ganz wichtig nicht zu verwechseln mit einem zu kleinen Rad.

Ich versuche mich mal etwas genauer auszudrücken. Wir haben dem grossen immer das Rad zum reinwachsen gegeben ( hab das aufgeschnappt das ein Rad passt wenn es zu gross ist, Thema reinwachsen ), da der 2te nah dran ist sollte er dieses jeweils auch aus kostengründen übernehmen können. Wollte keinee 2 gleichen oder gleichgrossen Räder kaufen.
Das war halt einfach , im Nachhinein betrachtet , für unsere Jungs ( oder den grossen ) die falsche Strategie. Aktuell fahren beide das gleiche 24" Rädchen. Der mittlere kommt um Welten besser damit zurecht wenn es ums Hüpfen, Tricks machen geht, einfach weil er immer das kleinere und damit deutlich wendigere, agilere, besser zu beherrschende Bike hatte. Nie zu klein, hat schon gepasst, aber eben auch nix zum reinwachsen. Und genau dadurch hatte der grosse immens die Lust verloren weil der kleinere ihm schnell was vormachte, und immer noch macht. 

Aktuell ist es so das der grosse , wenn es ums reine Trailrunterfahren geht , schneller ist, aber immer noch nicht besonders gut springen kann weil ihm dieses handliche des kleineren Rades fehlt, oder fehlte. 

Bestimmt ist es so das ein grösseres Rad besser überrollt, aber wenn ein kleiner Knirps das nicht gescheit gehandelt bekommt und mehr Passagier ist macht das eben doch nur begrenzt Sinn.

Sicher hängt das am Ende natürlich auch stark vom Kind ab. Ich will hier nur meine Erfahrungen meiner 3 Strolche wiedergeben die ja nun doch schon einiges gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

gerison schrieb:


> Von Touren mit anderen sind wir ohnehin noch weit weg. Das sind eher Ausfahrten, bei denen Beeren, Pilze oder Monster gesucht werden. Wir fahren maximal als Famile zu viert.


Genau das meinte ich.. zumindest unsere versuchen sich gegenseitig zu "übertrumpfen" und da ist ein gang loses 16" ganz fix am Ende... Wir hatte da damals eine Automatix drin. Damit ging es einigermaßen! 

Mein kurzer ist letztes Jahr im Frühjahr also mit 4 mit dem 20" Dank der Schaltung das erste der beiden Kids gewesen, der hier die 100hm auf die Hochebene zum Wald alleine hochgefahren ist! Die Schwester damals 8 hat dann aber ganz fix bei der nächsten Tour wo sie dabei war nachgezogen... das.ist aber sicher nicht repräsentativ, wenn man nicht regelmäßig Rad fährt!


----------



## gerison (6. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> .. zumindest unsere versuchen sich gegenseitig zu "übertrumpfen"


Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Bei mir fahren beide das gleiche Rad mit gleicher Übersetzung.... olympische Einheitsklasse quasi..... soll auch beim nächsten Rad so sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

gerison schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Bei mir fahren beide das gleiche Rad mit gleicher Übersetzung.... olympische Einheitsklasse quasi..... soll auch beim nächsten Rad so sein.


Bei uns ist ja etwas mehr Zeit zwischen den Kids.. da wird es mit Einheitsklasse schwer... 😂. Wobei im Januar hatte ich das 24" auf meine alte rollte gestellt, das ging dann so gerade .. ein Mal minimaler Auszug ein Mal maximal im Wechsel😂.


----------



## gerison (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss meinen eigenen Thread aufwärmen und diesen um eine Fragestellung erweitern. (Hab deshalb auch den Titel ergänzt.

Vor allem, weil mir oben schon 20" Räder für meinen - dann - 105cm großen Stöpsel empfohlen worden sind.

Ich habe zuletzt wirklich kleine Stöpsel auf riesen Rädern erlebt. Meistens waren es VPACE.

Jetzt habe ich schon WOOM nicht auf meiner Liste, weil diese eine - für mein Verständnis - viel zu aufrechte Sitzposition haben. Auf dem Commencals sitzen die Kids mehr oder weniger sportlich - hier scheint der Hersteller den Schwerpunkt auf Wendigkeit zu setzten.  Auf dem Mondraker ist die Sache schon gestreckter. Bei VPACE kommen noch die größeren Laufräder und noch ein paar cm Streckung hinzu.

Ok, die Kids, die mit dem VPACE am weg sind, sind schnell. Schnell sein ist aber beim Radlfahren nicht alles, vor allem nicht bei Kindern. Vor kurzem ist so ein Stöpsel vor mir mit seinem Rad umgefallen, als er damit auf wenig Platz einen kleinen Radius fahren (sprich umdrehen ) wollte.  Habe ich mir auch gedacht: Ja, eh; wie auch; elegant geht so nicht. Wenn ich die Kids so auf Bikepark Trails fahren sehe, habe ich auch irgendiwe den Eindruck, das Radl fährt mit ihnen.

Wenn ich sehe, welche unglaublichen Haken mein dreijähiger mit seinem 14" MTB oder mit seinem 12" BMX schlägt und mit welcher Gaudi er das macht, glaube ich, dass ihm etwas entginge, wenn ich ihn jetzt auf ein Radl mit riesen Laufrädern setze. 

So, und was jetzt. Ist eh alles wurscht? Oder große Räder nur bei Rennambitionen - oder täusche ich mich einfach und Kinderradl mit großen Rädern sind ausschließlich super.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Oktober 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CUcA0ealgmp/?utm_medium=copy_link
		



			https://www.instagram.com/p/CUiGDZksYEp/?utm_medium=copy_link
		


Schau dich Mal bei den beide. Accounts um... Das Kids mit Rädern umkippen kommt immer Mal wieder vor und gehört zum Lernprozess dazu ... Haken schlagen, also das was ich gerade vor Augen hab ist ein Garant dafür, das er irgendwann den OTB lernt...


----------



## gerison (12. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> irgendwann den OTB lernt...


kann er schon. Danke für die Links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Oktober 2021)

gerison schrieb:


> kann er schon. Danke für die Links.


Gibt noch einiges mehr... #vpacekids...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Oktober 2021)

Wenn dein Kind technisch so fit ist, sehe ich kein Problem darin ein etwas zu großes Bike anzuschaffen, in spätestens 6Monaten siehts dann schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## gerison (12. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gibt noch einiges mehr... #vpacekids...



Ich weiß nicht. Das Mädel im zweiten Video sieht für mich zu  "locked in" aus.
Hier gleiche Radgröße: Das sieht für mich stimmig und verspielt aus:


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Oktober 2021)

Für mich nach einem deutlich zu kleinen Rad... Sattel viel zu niedrig... Wäre der Sattel ergonomisch richtig eingestellt würde er  vermutlich schon mit Überhöhung fahren... Natürlich macht ein abgesenkt er Sattel im Gelände Sinn... Trotzdem wirkt das Rad für mich zu klein...


----------



## gerison (12. Oktober 2021)

Ist jetzt ein BIO Video, aber man sieht den Jungen mit 6 jahren auf 20"... auch das sieht stimmiger aus.

Mal schauen, am Ende des Monats wird bestellt...... vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere hilfreiche Beitrag.

Danke soweit an alle.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Oktober 2021)

gerison schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein BIO Video, aber man sieht den Jungen mit 6 jahren auf 20"... auch das sieht stimmiger aus.
> 
> Mal schauen, am Ende des Monats wird bestellt...... vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere hilfreiche Beitrag.
> 
> Danke soweit an alle.


Für mich sieht das zu sehr nach über/außerhalb des Bikes aus als eins sein und im Zentrum des Bikes. Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden...


----------



## gerison (19. Oktober 2021)

So, Vielen Dank für den vielen und vor allem nützlichen Input soweit. Vor allem für die Links.


Nurz kurz zur Widerholung der Voraussetzungen:
Ich suche für meine Kids keine Bikes zum XC-Racen, sondern vor allem solche, in denen und mit denen sie sich gut bewegen können. Sicherheit durch Kontrolle, gutes Handling nicht nur beim Fahren, sind key für mich. Sie sollen auch dann, wenn der Anstieg dann doch zu steil ist, oder wenn ein Hindernis kommt, auch schnell vom Rad runter können.

Sie sollen auch nicht in ein Rad hineinwachsen müssen.

Hier "mein" Fazit:

Ich habe mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und hab mal die Geos verglichen. Bei der Wahl und beim Setup meiner eigenen Bikes habe ich zuletzt den Ansatz  von Lee McCormack übernommen; der passt. Sein Zugang zum MTB entspricht genau meinem. Sein Buch "Mountainbike" ist für mich ohnehin Referenz.

Die *Radgröße *selber ist dabei *wurscht*. Es geht um Reach und Stack, deren Verhältnis zueinander und den RAAD (wer das genau wissen will: "Dialed" besorgen). Es geht darum, sich optimal im Bike und mit dem Bike bewegen zu können. Das Buch deckt viel ab. Es bietet aber auch eine einfache Formel an, um mal einen Orientierungspunkt zu haben. To keep it simple, habe ich diese verwendet.

Ich hab mir die Geos von Norco, Propain, VPACE, Mondraker und Commencal angeschaut. Verglichen habe ich mit einer Körpergröße von *112cm*. Der "ideale" Reach wäre bei dieser Körpergröße : *ca. 266mm(m) 273mm(f)*.

Reach:


Reach RahmenVorbaulängeStack RahmenRamones 16"273mm30mm345mmMAX20300mm40mm428mmLeader 16265mm35mm338mmDreckspatz 20304mmk.a.426mm

Ich habe deshalb kein Leader 20 und kein Ramones 20 im Vergleich herangezogen, weil die Hersteller diese Größe erst ab 115mm bzw 120mm als Untergrenze empfehlen. Das Gleiche gilt für das Noroco FS 20. VPACE gibt an, dass das Rad ab ca 105mm passen würde. Ebenso Propain ab ca. 107mm.

Nachdem ich ohehin oben schon geschrieben habe, dass mir die Kids auf den MAX20 (vor allem die jüngeren) optisch zu gestreckt oben mit viel zu wenig Bewegungspielraum sitzen, bestätigen das auch die "Zahlen".  Ich werde bei ca 107mm wechseln.

Weil ich noch keine Schaltung will, ist die Wahl klar.

Danke für die vielen Posts. Sind immer eine Hilfe.

Und ebenso ein Fazit: Wheelsize doesn't matter (in this case).

gerison


----------



## Binem (19. Oktober 2021)

Möchtest du hier Werbung für Bücher machen???
Und ebenso eine Fazit: sehr schönes Fachwörtergeqautsche auf einer halben Seite...


----------



## gerison (19. Oktober 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Möchtest du hier Werbung für Bücher machen???
> Und ebenso eine Fazit: sehr schönes Fachwörtergeqautsche auf einer halben Seite...


Geht's Dir schon wieder besser? Heute Mittag hattest Du wohl einen Aussetzer.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2021)

gerison schrieb:


> Geht's Dir schon wieder besser? Heute Mittag hattest Du wohl einen Aussetzer.


Glaube ihr ging es nie schlecht! Wer sich eh nicht beraten lassen will braucht auch eigentlich nicht nachfragen... Meiner hat mit jetzt 1,17, die Grenze seines 20"er mehr als erreicht... Lange Stütze bis max ausgezogen... Und er sitzt nicht mehr im so fern auf dem Rad! Aber wie schon geschrieben, scheinbar war es nur erwünscht die eigene Meinung zu stützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (24. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Glaube ihr ging es nie schlecht! Wer sich eh nicht beraten lassen will braucht auch eigentlich nicht nachfragen...


Naja. So kann es halt auch mal laufen.  Man ist an etweas interessiert; bittet um Input von anderen, liest sich das durch - setzt es in den eigenen Kontext und zieht dann doch seinen eigenen Schluss; hier mit Begründung. Es wird ja noch die eine und die andere Entscheidung geben dürfen; ist ja kein Wettbewerb.
Es freut mich, wenn das für euch passt.

Und es wird ja hier im board kein Größendiktat geben.

Und wer bei einer Buchempfehlung pampig wird, den darf man ja auch mal fragen, ob noch alles in Ordnung ist?

Also nix für ungut und danke trotzdem.


----------



## baumannma (25. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns ist der kleine mit ca. 100cm und 3 1/2 jahren auf das kubikes 20L umgestiegen dass von der schwester frei wurde (die ist mit 130cm auf ein max26 vpace umgestiegen). vorher war er mit einem 16“ kubike unterwegs und dass 20“ hat bei ihm einen riesen sprung ausgelöst. die gripshift konnte er bis knapp 4-jährig nicht bedienen, zu wenig kraft (jedenfalls rauf in einen leichteren gang), ansonsten alles kein problem. deutlich stabiler unterwegs als mit dem 16“, deutlich schneller, deutlich länger wenn es aufwärts ging. auf trails wo es dann noch wurzeln und steine hat sind grössere räder immer von vorteil, bei treppen sowieso. druck auf dem vorderrad hat er genug, durch anständige reifen mit wenig druck auch so was wie ein wenig komfort (wenn auch nicht viel). im stehen mag er das vorderrad anheben, somit auch nicht zu lang.

falls es aber ein kubikes wird in 20“ und dein kleiner auch gut unterwegs ist schau dir den übergang oberrohr/steuerrohr an, bei unserem ist da gerade der rahmen gerissen bei 17kg fahrergewicht!

daher mein tipp, so gross wie möglich! allerdings auch so leicht wie möglich, auch wenns nur bergab geht. grenze bei uns ist beim bergabfahren die kraft beim bremsen und da wird jedes kilo spürbar dass mehr gebremst werden muss!


----------



## Binem (26. Oktober 2021)

baumannma schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der kleine mit ca. 100cm und 3 1/2 jahren auf das kubikes 20L umgestiegen dass von der schwester frei wurde (die ist mit 130cm auf ein max26 vpace umgestiegen). vorher war er mit einem 16“ kubike unterwegs und dass 20“ hat bei ihm einen riesen sprung ausgelöst. die gripshift konnte er bis knapp 4-jährig nicht bedienen, zu wenig kraft (jedenfalls rauf in einen leichteren gang), ansonsten alles kein problem. deutlich stabiler unterwegs als mit dem 16“, deutlich schneller, deutlich länger wenn es aufwärts ging. auf trails wo es dann noch wurzeln und steine hat sind grössere räder immer von vorteil, bei treppen sowieso. druck auf dem vorderrad hat er genug, durch anständige reifen mit wenig druck auch so was wie ein wenig komfort (wenn auch nicht viel). im stehen mag er das vorderrad anheben, somit auch nicht zu lang.
> 
> falls es aber ein kubikes wird in 20“ und dein kleiner auch gut unterwegs ist schau dir den übergang oberrohr/steuerrohr an, bei unserem ist da gerade der rahmen gerissen bei 17kg fahrergewicht!
> 
> daher mein tipp, so gross wie möglich! allerdings auch so leicht wie möglich, auch wenns nur bergab geht. grenze bei uns ist beim bergabfahren die kraft beim bremsen und da wird jedes kilo spürbar dass mehr gebremst werden muss!


Die Absicht steht ja schon im Titel, er möchte keine großen Laufräder und untermauert das mit allem was möglich ist. 
hier wurde auch mit 105cm auf 20er umgesteigen vom 16er, alles andere wäre Quälerei gewesen..
Aber es darf ja jeder seinem Kind kaufen was Vadddi toll findet.


----------



## baumannma (26. Oktober 2021)

@Binem ja habs auch erst nachher realisier dass der entscheid ja schon durch ist. 

übrigens für die die mitlesen betreffend kubikes und rahmenriss...fahhrad ist knapp 2 1/2 jahre alt, bilder vom rahmen an kubikes gesendet, innerhalb 48h die info gekriegt dass 

A: neuer rahmen geschickt wird, trettlager und steuersatz verbaut
B: def. rahmen/bike zu ihnen und sie tauschen alles um
C: zu einem händler in der CH und dieser tauscht alles um

...würde mal sagen nicht schlecht. hab mich für A entschieden und muss dann nach umbau noch den defekten rahmen zu kubikes senden. hut ab aber vor der reaktionszeit und dem vorgehen von seite kubikes!


----------

